# WHOA this is better than google maps and its a bit more recent with satelite



## qip (May 1, 2008)

live local map

stumbled on this and my house has my car from last year as google doesnt, i no longer have that car but its pretty recent....and the view is so close and crystal clear ....go to your house and then go to BIRDS EYE VIEW , i also installed the free 3d its awesome, gonna find some beaches :twothumbs  also the birds eye view has all 360 angles to see all sides of your house, that scary satellite tech or many millions of helicopter hours


----------



## DaFABRICATA (May 1, 2008)

The birds eye veiw does not work for me...


----------



## Kevin K (May 1, 2008)

Click on "Aerial" , keep zooming in and moving the map around. I found my house in a couple minutes.


----------



## AFAustin (May 1, 2008)

Very nice. Works great for me. Thanks for the post.


----------



## flashlite (May 1, 2008)

I found this just a few weeks ago. I think the photos in my area were taken just last spring during a weekend. I can actually see my car pulling out of my neighborhood. When I checked over at my dad's house, I can see my car parked in his driveway. I know it was spring because there's still a small pile of mulch left in my driveway. Pretty amazing.


----------



## daBear (May 1, 2008)

Birds eye does not work in all areas of the country. Guess the photos haven't been taken yet. What I did not like is the Birdseye is available on military installations. That should be a no go.


----------



## flashlite (May 1, 2008)

daBear said:


> Birds eye does not work in all areas of the country. Guess the photos haven't been taken yet. What I did not like is the Birdseye is available on military installations. That should be a no go.


 
Bird's Eye view doesn't seem to be available at Area 51 in Nevada, although Google Maps gets in very close. Close enough to be able to make out cars and a few airplanes. Google maps also allows "Street View" in a few places. Very neat! I was able to re-live a vacation that I took in San Fran. a few years ago.


----------



## LukeA (May 1, 2008)

GE has a newer image over my house.


----------



## craig333 (May 1, 2008)

Can't see the marijuana in my neighbors backyard. Looks a couple years out of date. I can tell its pre my new roof.


----------



## AlexGT (May 1, 2008)

The pics are about 2 years old or more, I just saw my old Minivan parked at work (Sold it 2 years ago).

AlexGT


----------



## Qoose (May 1, 2008)

Hmm, older than Google for me. Our house doesn't even exist yet in these pictures.


----------



## stitch_paradox (May 2, 2008)

yup pic's quite old. I also saw my car that I sold 2 years ago. BUT cool never the less!!


----------



## qip (May 2, 2008)

its about a year for me, i see my new neighbors cars who recently moved in


----------



## Canuke (May 2, 2008)

I can't tell what is going on. Maps.live.com shows a new commercial subdivision just down the road from my house that has been under construction since I moved in, cleared to the dirt and the beginnings of the building foundations are just visible. It also shows the tree in my backyard that fell apart over the end of last year, exposing the spa to the sky.

Go to Google Earth, and that dying tree is gone, the spa top is visible -- but the development is now a grass field. :thinking: If there's an image seam, I can't find it, the lighting and shadows all match.


----------



## binky (May 2, 2008)

Just a note since it hasn't been mentioned yet...

Live is Microsoft's answer to Google. If you go to the main page at www.live.com you can see the effort's direct reflection of Google's homepage and all the projects. As such, you can expect that if it works for Google then Microsoft will probably copy it. In some cases MS takes the Google projects a few steps further before Google does. My recollection is that MS's Bird's Eye View came out before Google's non-satellite closeups, but I could be wrong.

We get to see the cool results of the heated competition!


----------



## Burgess (May 5, 2008)

This is VERY neat ! ! !


Thank you for sharing it with us !


:twothumbs

_


----------



## herbicide (May 5, 2008)

Flashearth is great - it combines loads of satellite mapping apps - Google, Microsoft, Yahoo, Ask, Openlayers and NASA on one site.

You don't get the fancy 3D stuff of Live, but it's easier to find the newest imagery.


----------



## LuxLuthor (May 5, 2008)

Man, I'm shocked to see this level of detail over Electric Boat and the U.S. Submarine base in Groton, CT. I already have seen several top secret items, having worked at that base.


----------



## NeonLights (May 5, 2008)

The maps for our area were taken sometime in the spring of 2007. I base that on the fact that there are no leaves on the trees, no snow on the ground, our 2007 Subaru is in the driveway (bought on 12-31-06), and the swingset we put up in the back yard in summer of 2007 was not there yet. Surprisingly detailed, I can see definite pros and cons to this level of resolution available to anyone, but this is the world we now live in.


----------



## e2x2e (May 5, 2008)

FlashEarth is really up to date near where I live, with Microsoft VE aerial.


----------



## flashfan (May 5, 2008)

Wow, this is very interesting. Thanks for providing the links.


----------



## V8TOYTRUCK (May 6, 2008)

Have you guys seen Google Street views? They got a few cars and drove through every single street of Los Angeles and took 360 images with a special rig mounted on top of cars.


----------



## qip (May 6, 2008)

yes , i even use it at work if i have to drop something off i wanna see the area to familiarize myself with it and know where to go exactly


----------



## qip (May 6, 2008)

in NYC the pics are from 2003 at 11 am judging by billboards advertizing movies i saw near Times square , sinbad seven seas & shrek 2 i think + the Intrepid museum is still there which in reality it was moved to Jersey for repairs in 06 i think, in Queens i saw daddy day care movie bibllboard BUT in Long Island NY its more recent at 2007 judging from new neighbors who were definitley not here in 2003 or 04

go find some billboards  or zoom in at a movie cinema billboard hmmmm gonna do that next


----------



## Josey (May 8, 2008)

I live in a remote area of the NW rain forest. My place does not come up, and the dirt roads are misplaced.


----------

